# Alternative to leg curls



## tom_cc_2002 (Jan 15, 2003)

I have had knee surgery a few years back (cartiladge repair). I have been working out for a year now and when I do leg curls, sometimes it causes pain on the inner side of my knee.

What's the best alterative to leg curls?
(I can do squats, hack squats and extensions without pain and with a good amount of weight.)

Thanks,


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 15, 2003)

The best "alternative" would be stiff legged deadlifts.  Of course, they are better than curls anyway, which is why I used the quotes.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 15, 2003)

I'f have to agree with TP...stiff legged deadlifts are great for the hamstrings and glutes.  Just be sure to maintain a slight knee bend when performing them.  Start with a lighter weight until you understand the proper form.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 15, 2003)

SLDL all the way!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> I'f have to agree with TP...stiff legged deadlifts are great for the hamstrings and glutes.  Just be sure to maintain a slight knee bend when performing them.  Start with a lighter weight until you understand the proper form.


ditto FF


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2003)

SLDL are better? 

Not sure I would agree with that, they work the hams in a different way than a leg curl, and both exercises are effective. But if you cannot do leg curls they are the only option I can think of. 

Have you tried standing one legged leg curls? I have found that they do not put the same type of pressure on the knee as the lying down machine type.

You could also try them using a cable machine with ankle straps.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> SLDL are better?
> 
> Not sure I would agree with that, they work the hams in a different way than a leg curl, and both exercises are effective. But if you cannot do leg curls they are the only option I can think of.
> ...




I agree.

If you have access to a swiss ball...you can do a swiss ball ham curl, lie on a mat w/ your heels on the ball, bridge so you hips are off the ground...abs and glutes tight, draw the ball in towards your glutes using your hamstrings. You can control the amt of stress (contraction) just by how close you bring the ball to your glutes.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I agree.
> 
> If you have access to a swiss ball...you can do a swiss ball ham curl, lie on a mat w/ your heels on the ball, bridge so you hips are off the ground...abs and glutes tight, draw the ball in towards your glutes using your hamstrings. You can control the amt of stress (contraction) just by how close you bring the ball to your glutes.


should this statement been put in the Sexual Health forum.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If you have access to a swiss ball...you can do a swiss ball ham curl



Is a swiss ball enough, it just seems that it's too light. Would a weighted ball be okay?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 16, 2003)

I believe your body is the resistance, not the ball.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd don't agree with the SLDL versus curl point of Prince and W8.

IMO, the hamstring is a muscle with very limited function.  If you are hitting the ham hard with any exercise you are stimilating its growth, and I think that SLDL are superior for stimulating ham growth.  Now, if one were training for a sport related purpose where curling the leg is important, then I might feel differently.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

I could post studies on how the curl hits the hams different from a dl...but I'm too damn lazy to find them.

As for the ball....your bodyweight is the resistance ...give 'em a try, they're not as easy as they sound, especially if they're superset w/ another exercise.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could post studies on how the curl hits the hams different from a dl...but I'm too damn lazy to find them.



Please post em, I am curious.  BUT just because it "hits them differently" doesn't mean that the hams develop differently in response.  That is what I am truly cursious about.


----------

